# Rain in Kota Kinabalu



## kelfish (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi all,

Just looking for advice on the rainfall in Kota Kinabalu. 

I have been told that, in the main, the days are dry and most of the rain (and there appears to be a lot of rain) falls during the evening and through the night. Is this correct? If not, is there a pattern?

Many thanks


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, normally the rains are not restricted to evenings but anytime- e.g., gray clouds suddenly overshadowing a bright blue sky are good indicators of pending change in weather. 

Expect a few weeks of rains typically over the monsoon periods Dec -March typically we receive average 2700mm annually. Soon, temp will rise subtly, get warm and humid again. The typhoons that sweep across Philippines do not affect KK much.

During monsoon period, on a furiously rain pouring even have you ever driven and parked at Tanjung Aru beach? Just stand and watch nature at its finest- the waves pounding against each other, whitecaps glowing by striking lightning and thunderstorming like an open theatre in action. It can be a tremendously fierce memory-unforgetful but safe since Sabah is blessedly called "Land Below the Wind".

Do enjoy the panaroma.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Kelfish,
how is your business in KL?


----------



## kelfish (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Lorgnette,

Due to circumstances I have not yet arrived in KL!!!!


----------

